# Is CableCard Reusable (and other questions)



## Tecocat (Jan 24, 2005)

If I get a used TiVo from someone that already has a Comcast cablecard in it (I'm a Comcast subscriber, myself), can I just use that card, or do I need to get a new one? If I can just use that one, how do I switch it to my Comcast account, so I can get all of the channels that I'm subscribed to?

Also, is there a monthly fee from Comcast for a cablecard, there way there is with a set-top box? 

Finally, do different TiVo models take different types of cablecards? I'm not sure which model(s) I'll end up with, since I'm getting three different ones from someone in my local Buy Nothing type Facebook group.

Thanks, in advance, for any help...my 20+ year old Series 2 TiVo finally died this past week, so this cablecard thing is all new to me!


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

Usually the cable card is deactivated. Comcast or whatever cable provider you have will want to know the cable card they gave to you. Chances are it’s useless if you have another provider than who supplied the one you receive. Even if it’s the same provider I doubt they’d let you reactivate a list card. Can’t hurt to try I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Call Comcast, get a new card. Call them back to activate it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The CableCARD is owned by the cable system, Comcast does not sell them or let a consumer keep them.
Cable systems want full ownership of the CableCARD to ensure that the continuity of the encryption system is intact (yes this is BS, but that's their deal)
Comcast will not activate a card that they have not provided to you themselves on your account.

There are assorted ways that one can wind up with a CableCARD through semi-legitimate ways, but in amost all cases it's someone that has one they failed to return to a cable company despite them being cable company property, and they will never be activated by a cable company.

Disclaimer: I know this because I have several ex-Verizon FiOS cablecards that I wound up with from a billing dispute with Verizon which was very drawn out and involved many mistakes on their side, i.e. "it's complicated" but I know they can never be paired to a Verizon system so I use them for testing purposes.


----------



## 3 Cushion John (Oct 15, 2019)

It's also likely that Comcast will charge the previous owner for not returning it. They told me that once before.


----------



## seanandrsn (Dec 12, 2010)

There could be a balance on the previous cable card so you will just want to call Comcast and get a new one.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

Best to call Comcast what would happen. I bet you can use it but will pay their monthly fee. Either way, they Comcast will have to pair it to your account and program it to work.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

charlesj said:


> Best to call Comcast what would happen. I bet you can use it but will pay their monthly fee. Either way, they Comcast will have to pair it to your account and program it to work.


Never going to happen, the CableCARD was never on his account, as far as Comcast is concerned it's stolen or inactive, they may even request it be returned as their property.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Well, had a nice chit chat with comcast. The original owner needs to call comcast to deactivate that card without returning it then the new owner would call comcast to register and pare it up. Simple phone calls without a trip to a comcast store.


----------

